# Slowly stacking up the ammo



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In the past, I have only bought ammo as I went and shot it. I'm slowly trying to keep some on hand, though. Since I have all 9mms (except for a small Keltect 32), thats easier now.

Up to 550 rounds of CCI Blazer, and I have about 85 old hollowpoints (hydrashok, whinchester and other brands inside of the green box. I tend to swop out the rounds in my carry guns 1x a year). By the end of the year, I hope to have about 1000 rounds of FMJ, and another 100 or so rounds of JHP.

I've seen some crazy pics of you guys in the past, though - some of ya'll got TONS of ammo stored  - I'm just now starting to catch up to U guys


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ya got a ways to go tho........:mrgreen: 
1000 rds of .45acp
2000 rds 5.56/.223
500 rds 3030 win.
200 rds of .380
3-4000 rds .22 lr (dont feel like diggin to count:smt011 )
oh and the makin's to shoot the .50 hawken between 750-1000 times

Finally gave in and sold my Ruger SBH .44 mag to my brother this spring but I still have 400 rds of them too.
Keep at it and youll get there


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I know I have a ways to go. But, 1000 rounds is good enough for me for FMJ. I couldn't afford to stockpile 45 ACP if I had a 45 anymore 

I could barely afford just to shoot it


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well I have recently decided to enlarge my stockpile to AT LEAST double what I have, It looks like mebbe WW III is looming in our lifetime and I wanna fight back:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
I wonder if it would be considered in bad taste to notch the handles of my firearms for every Islamic extremist during the fracas 
umm Illegals??
Oh well I never was very P.C. when it comes to surviving........


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

SW, why not just buy bulk from someone? 600 rds 9mm fmj from Cabelas < $100.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> SW, why not just buy bulk from someone? 600 rds 9mm fmj from Cabelas < $100.


Why? Academy has the cheapest price I've seen anywhere - price is not the issue. But, as I go every other week to shoot, I already spend enough on ammo. So, slowly, I am buying a little extra to keep stocked at home.

If I wanted to just go buy 1000 rounds, I could get it cheap at Academy - but I think my wife would have something to say about me spending that much  - So, I'm just stacking up slowly....


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Why? Academy has the cheapest price I've seen anywhere - price is not the issue. But, as I go every other week to shoot, I already spend enough on ammo. So, slowly, I am buying a little extra to keep stocked at home.
> 
> If I wanted to just go buy 1000 rounds, I could get it cheap at Academy - but I think my wife would have something to say about me spending that much  - So, I'm just stacking up slowly....


IC.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> IC.


Plus... She might not be noticing the boxes I am slowly stacking up :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Plus... She might not be noticing the boxes I am slowly stacking up :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


True..Good plan!

They do have great prices, I wish I could buy online from them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have 200 more rounds not in the pic - but I bought it for next Sat's range trip. If I pick up 1 extra one each time from now on, it will slowly build up. I just bought two USPc mags too, so I can't go overboard


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice work!!! Thats one nice thing about having only one caliber. You don't have to 'spread the wealth' so to speak. Buy all 9mm and be done with it!!! 

I'm with Scooter, no such thing as too much ammo.......is the gun big enough for all those notches pard????


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Nice work!!! Thats one nice thing about having only one caliber. You don't have to 'spread the wealth' so to speak. Buy all 9mm and be done with it!!!
> 
> I'm with Scooter, no such thing as too much ammo.......is the gun big enough for all those notches pard????


Ummm, dunno. But I can always tie a stick to it and drag it around behind me:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ummm, dunno. But I can always tie a stick to it and drag it around behind me:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 Please post a picture of the above!!! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

You need at least 500 rounds per, 1,000 would be better!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I've bought in bulk almost all the time, especially a case+ for all the old military bolt-action rifles. It was cheaper that way and in some calibers quality ammo is getting harder to find. Right now in my basement I've 30K plus rounds for all the different caliber firearms I have.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, got a few more boxes of Blazer, and a box of hollow points added now. And, I changed boxes for the extra hollow points I already have. So, I'm slowly making it to my quest of 1000 FMJ rounds and 200+ JHP


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

got 2 more boxes of Blazer. Up to 750 rounds of Blazer now


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> got 2 more boxes of Blazer. Up to 750 rounds of Blazer now


"You'll shot yer eye out kid!" :smt082


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm trying to stick with four main calibers and 12 GA but it's hard.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

My theory is: Ammo is like sex, you never have enough!
1200 rnds. .45
1600 rnds. 9mm
1400 rnds. .380
1000 rnds. .32
500 rnds. .22
And the pile grows each time I return from Wally-Mart!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BerettaMan said:


> My theory is: Ammo is like sex, you never have enough!
> 1200 rnds. .45
> 1600 rnds. 9mm
> 1400 rnds. .380
> ...


Thats a lot there dude :smt119 :smt119


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I like to buy 1 case to shoot and 1 case to store in certian cal.s I tend to have an aboundant supply because ammo would be good trade value if needed. Least I have is 200 rounds per weapon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, up to 900 Blazer rounds, and then 130 hollow points 

100 more and I'll have 1K 

Slowly getting there


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Now all ya need is one of them rifle thingies so's ya dont have to wait for the whites of his eyes.......well ..you know:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

- funny 

Well... hit 1k of Blazer today. And, got a care package from JS with some other stuff. So, now I am well set


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> - funny
> 
> Well... hit 1k of Blazer today. And, got a care package from JS with some other stuff. So, now I am well set


It appears in the picture as if that shelf might be sagging just a little:mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Gee, Shipwreck in another couple of weeks you might catch up to me in nines. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not trying to stack up that much 

I only have myself, not a small army :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own, and I got enough supplies in for a year or more.


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Gee, Shipwreck in another couple of weeks you might catch up to me in nines. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


u guys have no idea how much i envy u sometimes , lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I will never have as much as he does, but I do have a bit more in my more recent pic


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

nice, i got 300 rounds on the way but that's 2 range trips max, lol. 9.99 a box + shipping sucks when you're broke, the joys of .45acp :smt002


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

got my 300 rounds, cant wait for tax refund so i can stock up


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

One said:


> got my 300 rounds, cant wait for tax refund so i can stock up


Hey, that's a good start. 45 costs about 2x the price.

Years past, I'd buy 200 rounds on occassion, but just used it for the next trip. This is the first time I;ve saved ammo. I just rotate it out w/ new stuff. But otherwise, I keep my stack stocked...

I have 4 boxes of extra 5.7 ammo now - Enough to fill all 4 mags if need be


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like to keep a few 45s around also.
My 45acp reloads 







and factory


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

lol very nice, i plan on ordering 1,050 rounds (21 boxes) when i get my tax money but i'll still be gettin 'pwned' compared to you, but it's not a competition (im sure id say otherwise if i had the most )

im just doin it because im saving money online compared to gunshop, and im not looking to get into reloading ... yet (savin spent brass though, because i feel it's inevitable and if worse comes to worse i can just sell them to someone who reloads for some low price .. anything's better than just leaving them for the gunshop to collect/reload/sell IMO, and its not like its much trouble im still very young lol)


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

like baldy i reload and have enough components to go at least a couple years........ i might need to get some more bullseye though.... it's getting kinda low....... i reload 9mm, .38spls,and .357 magnum is all right now.....


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i have 20 rounds until my college refund check arrives. :smt022


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I just bought some new mags, so I guess I nedd to start saving some ammo. My better half already think I'm a little crazy, but if I start stocking cases of 40 and 45 she will think I just went off the deep end.:numbchuck: Oh, well! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My wife finally looked at all the ammo I have stacked up last night - she wondered why I needed so much  - My efforts of stacking it up had gone unnoticed until now :nutkick:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

A recent pic of my stash. I would like to have twice this on hand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad... 45 costs a lot more to stack up too :smt023


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Two cases of CCI Blazer 9mm 115gr FMJ...










 I wish. These are just empty boxes.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's the handgun ammo shelf.

went out shootin last weekend so some are a bit low, from the picture can anyone guess what caliber pistol I just picked up an get to shoot this weekend?:mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

20 boxes of .45ACP and the rest are 9mm. :mrgreen:

PS. That's not me in the picture.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Who is that in the photo? The assistant magazine loader? :mrgreen:


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> Gee, Shipwreck in another couple of weeks you might catch up to me in nines. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


What is that...10,000 rounds or something?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Yep, just 10,110 rds. :mrgreen:


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> Yep, just 10,110 rds. :mrgreen:


WOW, I was just doing a rough estimate...

NICE collection.

At this point, do you buy new ammo when you go to practice, or do you pull from the stash?

Do you rotate the stash by buying newer ammo to replace older ammo taken from the "mother-load"?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

As I buy new ammo, I try to rotate with some of the older stuff. I will usually shoot about 1000rds of 9mm a month.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*.40 ammo*

I too hit 1000 of .40 today. Had $20 burning a whole in my pocket and decided on ammo. Know I am complete.
SKS ammo
30-06
.357
.38
.22
12 gauge
*COME AND GET ME HILLARY!!!!!!*


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

As of the end of February 2007 this is my stash, a mixture of fmj and jhp

.380 ACP ~ 300 for the PPK/S
.22LR ~ 1100 for the P22 and the Browning rifle
.223 ~ 1400 for the Stag Arms
9mm ~ 1200 for the P99
00 & #7 shot ~ 140 for the 870

When the weather gets nice enough to shoot outdoors consistently it will get harder to maintain this level.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been stocking up lately. I guess I've got about:

1500 .17 HMR's
2500 .22 LR's
600 380's
200 38 SPC's
200 357's
3000 9MM's
2500 40 S&W
1200 45ACP

1500 .223's
100 .243's
2000 7.62x39's
1000 308's
150 7MM Mag's

500 20 Gauge
1200 12 Gauge


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have 400 rounds of 9mm and I don't even have my gun yet.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> I have 400 rounds of 9mm and I don't even have my gun yet.


Good things come to those who wait:smt083 
or...this too shall pass.:mrgreen:


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Things have changed. I now stock up on .40SW in addition to the usual 9mm and .45ACP.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ship, you need at least 1000 rounds for each gun you own. When the first wave hits you'l want some stacked by each window and door etc. Also, you may need to loan a gun to a buddy, don't forget that.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow....

I cant stock up on ammo, cause once I buy some, I go shooting the following day. :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I have a lot more stacked up now:
(added 2000 rounds of 5.7x28)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It looks like you are making progress Shipwreck. 

I went to the big city today and added another 5000 in makings (Primers, powder etc.) to my stash.

Can't let you catch up now can we.

Enjoy. :smt1099


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, Im doing the same thing for my p99 .40. I use to buy as I used it at the range, but have started stocking up on the FMJ and a little on JHP. Im up to about 600 FMJ now, and about 75 JHP, dont really need alot of jhp. I decided to do this because the prices have seemed to creep up alot over the last couple of years.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TOF said:


> Can't let you catch up now can we.


:smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We need to get you started reloading Shipwreck. I never had enough ammo till I started.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

My ten days is over on the first of june, thats when I pick up my baby.. A glock 21. A big box of .45acp will get to my door shortly after!


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Wrong Reason*

All this concern over "THEM" getting our guns is placing concern in the wrong place.....it's the ammo they can easily cut off.

Think about it. Confiscation of ALL the guns in America would be physically impossible not to mention having riots in Washington.

But they could make a box of .22 LR about $200.00 or just stop all ammo production and then end would be in sight and fast.

I hate to sound like a "survivalist" but you really cannot have too many MRE's and too much ammo stock piled with times the way they are. :smt023


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

MAN WITH A GUN said:


> All this concern over "THEM" getting our guns is placing concern in the wrong place.....it's the ammo they can easily cut off.
> 
> Think about it. Confiscation of ALL the guns in America would be physically impossible not to mention having riots in Washington.
> 
> ...


That's what we have the NRA for, they fight to keep our rights. I doubt that congress would go further than making ridiculous gun laws and "assault" technicalities.

Though I simply doubt, and do not know, so stocking up is a good idea.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've made a little more progress...


----------

